# Froglet coming out of the water



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

This little guy is using his lungs for the first time!


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats. Its always exciting when they come out of the water. I never get tired of it.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

NICE Tommy!!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats!! Great pic


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

what type of frog is it


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone! And I never get tired of it either. It is this pair's 6th one! And this little guy is a standard imitator.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads! Very cool!

-Chris


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Always an awesome sight isn't it!! Congrats..


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Curious because I have only morphed out 15 or so tadpoles, but do all of you still stare at them everyday telling them to grow? Cause I do!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

And I saw this first thing today! I have 3 tadpoles for the, right now and two froglets.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Ha. Congrats. Those guys are keeping you busy.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

GP dynamite said:


> Ha. Congrats. Those guys are keeping you busy.


They keep me on my toes that is for sure!


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Congrats.

Nice Imitator.

So far I have only had eggs and now a few tadpoles are officially hatched.

I can't wait to experience an actual Froglet.

I just found another clutch of 6 eggs today too.

My Vents breed like crazy.

Are Imitators the same?

I am getting 5-7 eggs a week with just one pair of Vents.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

No where near there. One or two at a time and a clutch every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

My chazuta imitators started laying eggs in February, and my experience has been exactly the same.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah vents breed more than imitators from what I have read.


----------

